# Récupération de film???



## Gygapop (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci d'exister...

Pourriez vous m'expliquer comment récupérer un film que j'ai dans mon Ipod 80G, que j'avais déposé depuis mon mon Imac G5. Maintenant j'ai un nouvel Imac Alu et je voudrai récupérer ce film pour le graver.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Salut à toi !

Pour récupérer un film qui est sur ton iPod...

--> télécharge "TouchCopy", tu remarquera que le nom est plutôt adapté à ta situation !! 

http://www.wideanglesoftware.com/touchcopy/

Et laisses faire le logiciel, fais ce qu'il te demandera...
Je l'ai sur PC, ça marche impec'...


----------



## Gygapop (8 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup MacuserMan!

Bonne journée.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Gygapop a dit:


> Merci beaucoup MacuserMan!
> 
> Bonne journée.



Mais à toi aussi ! 

Service !


----------

